# Where Can I Find a White Male Betta?



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel like I should start off by saying I'm not a hardcore betta keeper. I only started keeping them because I work at a petstore and a few we got in were irresistable. I am a true cichlidophile but with college and a job and getting ready to move, I couldn't keep my three big tanks but I couldn't go without fish at all so I kept my betta, then got him a "buddy." 

Aaaaannnyway, the whole point of mentioning any of this is that I don't know a lot about half moons versus veiltails versus cambodian or whatever. I know I've got one male who's orange and another who's blue. They've got pretty long flowing fins, and I know they're not crowntail, but other than that I have no idea. They're just chain store betta fish. 

I'm wanting to get a third betta because I have a long tank (it's like a twelve long or something, very oddly shaped) and I want to put partitions in it. I've had my eye out for an iridescent white male for some time and nothing like that is showing up at the store. I suspect, if such things even exist, the breeders are probably picking any gorgeous fish they have and selling them somewhere else for top dollar. So where do I get one? 

I'm kind of hoping to get one that matches finnage to my other two, and I'm not concerned about breeding (if I do it'll be just to see babies, not to try and make any lines or anyting) and honestly he doesn't have to be show quality fish. If some breeder had a batch of babies and there was a white one who just wasn't up to standard, I'd gladly take him. I just don't even know where to find anything like that.

Any help?

(Sorry it's so long, I tend to ramble)


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You might have to buy online, but that could get expensive if you buy from Thailand! But boy they have some BEAUTIFUL white bettas!!

Maybe someone here knows a local breeder with a white betta!  I hope so!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, buying an overseas fish is EXPENSIVE!
I think I saw a few whites from US sellers on aquabid.com
Also, if you're not lookiing for a PURE white bettysplendens.com has some nice white marbled dragons up for sale now... I want them ALL! Lol!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Yes, buying an overseas fish is EXPENSIVE!
> I think I saw a few whites from US sellers on aquabid.com
> Also, if you're not lookiing for a PURE white bettysplendens.com has some nice white marbled dragons up for sale now... I want them ALL! Lol!



Ohhh me too!! I keep falling in love with these fishies :shock:! Sigh, someday one will be mine!  I hope I can grab one that catches my eye!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you don't want to wait for your petstore to eventually get one then aquabid.com is your best bet.There are some people that sell fish from the US on there so you won't have expensive shipping you would still have to keep an eye out though(just like at a petstore).


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks y'all, I'll be sure to check aquabid.com. and I've seen on here other people finding them at petco or walmart, I'll keep my eyes peeled there too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Ohhh me too!! I keep falling in love with these fishies :shock:! Sigh, someday one will be mine!  I hope I can grab one that catches my eye!


 I got a few coming from her! But she just keeps posting fish and I keep wanting them. I hope she stops soon :shock:
I'm in the process of moving into an apartment and instead of spending money in essentials like a DINNING TABLE I'm spending it on fishies :roll:
Oh well, maybe I'll go Oriental and eat on the floor :lol: Haha!!



iheartmypitbull said:


> Thanks y'all, I'll be sure to check aquabid.com. and I've seen on here other people finding them at petco or walmart, I'll keep my eyes peeled there too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, if you're looking for a HM or a plakat don't even waste the trip to Walmart and go straight to Petco. That's where I found the fish in my avatar. Good luck!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

That HUGE halfmoon was in one of those tiny cups?  What a shame - at least you got him.

What about this guy?

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=4138

Pretty darn white!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well buy online aquabid is great!!! also go to a petsmartor petco or walmart because they DO have some nice looking fish!!!


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well buy online aquabid is great!!! also go to a petsmartor petco or walmart because they DO have some nice looking fish!!!


 
Well I actually work at PetSmart and I've been on the look out for a white male for about six months now, it's where I got my other two who are maybe not show quality but I think they're very pretty. We've gotten in quite a few white females but I want a male!

I have never really looked closely at the bettas at Wal-Mart before, and although I know their fish department in general is pretty sad, the bettas are downright pathetic. I just got back and the whole two shelves smelled like dead fish  That makes me so sad


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

Another question to all of you, how do you get them to display like that for the pictures? Mine never really flare, not even at each other. Well, one does when they get fed but that's it.

I want them to look like the ones y'all have in your pictures!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*White females are awesome!*



iheartmypitbull said:


> Well I actually work at PetSmart and I've been on the look out for a white male for about six months now, it's where I got my other two who are maybe not show quality but I think they're very pretty. We've gotten in quite a few white females but I want a male!
> 
> I have never really looked closely at the bettas at Wal-Mart before, and although I know their fish department in general is pretty sad, the bettas are downright pathetic. I just got back and the whole two shelves smelled like dead fish  That makes me so sad


it is really sad what happens to these beautiful fish!:--(

O my god i want a white female SO bad i would do anything to get one. all we have over here in New York is blue and reds everywhere i want a white one for a change!!!


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> O my god i want a white female SO bad i would do anything to get one. all we have over here in New York is blue and reds everywhere i want a white one for a change!!!


Hahaha how about you find me a white male, I'll find you a white female, and we can switch!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

iheartmypitbull said:


> Hahaha how about you find me a white male, I'll find you a white female, and we can switch!


Are you serious? because i just bought a white male today so ??:-D:-D


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

maybe? I'd have to find one at work first, and then swap pictures, but maybe!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

iheartmypitbull said:


> maybe? I'd have to find one at work first, and then swap pictures, but maybe!


okay if your serious about this them Pm me soon okay. because i have a white male.:-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

iheartmypitbull said:


> Another question to all of you, how do you get them to display like that for the pictures? Mine never really flare, not even at each other. Well, one does when they get fed but that's it.
> 
> I want them to look like the ones y'all have in your pictures!


You will have to get a mirror, or If that doesnt work then it just might be the betta, sometimes there are some push over bettas that will not waist their time or are just really mellow, i have one betta that is really mellow but he wasnt like that when i first got the lil guy he was flaring like crazy, also as they age they get more mellow and notice that they cant get to the other betta)


----------



## iheartmypitbull (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, my orange betta (Chester) is a little older and doesn't seem to care about the other guy, he just kinda swims around and does his own thing. I'll definitely have to try a mirror though, 'cause I really like all these pictures!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ya' bettas are very unique and interesting fish they are so different in so many ways!! Like color and Shape and especially PERSONALITY!


----------

